# Height and Gender (Research Project)



## Suggestion Box (Jun 15, 2015)

If you don't mind, I need your height and gender.

If you already answered this in one of my other threads, please don't answer again.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Define gender.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

What research are we about?


----------



## Suggestion Box (Jun 15, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Define gender.


Which sexual organs were you born with?



TapudiPie said:


> What research are we about?


I'm helping my sister gather data for one of her projects she has to do.
It's on the correlation between gender and height.


----------



## Twichl (May 21, 2015)

Female 5'7"

Wouldn't google be easier for this? I'm fairly certain there has been multiple studies on this including geographic location, class, race, weight, diet, and hundres of other factors.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Female. 5 ft 4 in.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Male and 5'10


----------



## Suggestion Box (Jun 15, 2015)

Twichl said:


> Female 5'7"
> 
> Wouldn't google be easier for this? I'm fairly certain there has been multiple studies on this including geographic location, class, race, weight, diet, and hundres of other factors.


I suggested that to her but the class she is taking requires that they collect their own data by asking people.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

5'4'' - Female


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Suggestion Box said:


> Which sexual organs were you born with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just google these statistics. No need to go around asking for people's heighs and genders. Then based on those statistics you (she) can reach her own conclusions. (perhaps add a dimention of year they were born in and also location. That makes these statistics much more interesting. (for example, North and South Korea,.. the average height in south Korea is 20 cm taller than in North Korea..... Genetically they are the same so other reasons have caused this difference. (Dictatorship in North Korea and the resulting poverty which led to lack of higiene, nutrician and health care.)

But perhaps that goes way to far. But still, don't waste time on data gathering, spend as much time on analizing. Much more fun to do. (unless her teacher of course is one of those people that considers the experience of the project more important than the actual results and conclusions, in which case, you shouldn't be helping her.)


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Male - 6'1"


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Female and 5' 5.5"


----------



## dior (Sep 13, 2015)

Female 5'9


----------



## DoctorShoe (Jan 9, 2013)

Male 6'1"


----------



## xValkyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Female, 5ft 3inches


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Female 5' 10"


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Male, 6'1"

...and here's four more data points for you, from my brother, wife, son and daughter, respectively:

Male, 6'3"
Female, 5'3"
Male, 6'0"
Female, 5'10"


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Female - 5' 6''


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Male 5' 10.5"


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

5'9'' and female!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

woogiefox said:


> 5'11 M @_Im FiNe_ Lithuania is still too focused on the past. #Rip


I don't know much about Lithuania. I was adopted at birth. My adoption records (of what is revealed) is that my biological mother was of Lithuanian decent and my biological father thought that he was of Irish decent. My parents are both of Dutch decent, so my cultural upbringing was flavored with Dutch immigrant nuances.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Male, 6'0"


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

Female 5'2


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

5'7
female


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Male, 5'7''


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

5' 11" male


----------



## Rambing_Genius (Jul 23, 2015)

Female
5'4"


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

6'4 Male


----------



## Emma01 (Aug 27, 2015)

Female, 5 ft 4.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

5'11.5"

M-m-male!!


----------



## LadyAeroniel (Jun 5, 2015)

5'2 (almost 5'3) and Female


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

5'6'', male.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Gender: Male
Height: 6 feet, 0 inches OR approximately 183 centimeters


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Female, 5'8"


----------



## doe1994 (Sep 15, 2015)

Male 5 10


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

Female, 5'3.


----------



## ashleigh_christina (Sep 3, 2014)

Just to give you more data, I'll give you my whole family

Me: Female, 5 ft 8.5 inches
Mother: Female, 5 ft 3 inches
Father: Male, 6 ft 2 inches
Brother: Male, 6 ft 3 inches


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Male 5'6


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Female 5'2"


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

Female, 5'1.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Suggestion Box said:


> Which sexual organs were you born with?


That would refer to sex not gender.
Nevertheless: 
if it still matters:
F
5'-7"


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

Female-5'1


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

Wednesday Mermaid said:


> Female, 5'1.


Me too.


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

female-5'2


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Define gender.


Ugh. Seriously? This is a scientific study not a social issue.

As for me, female 5'4.


----------



## LaurenStam (Jul 31, 2016)

Female 184 cm (I don't get the imperial system)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Male 6'1


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

Male 5'8


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Female, 5'8"

With heels on, about 6' tall :wink:


----------



## Nehtaro (Aug 23, 2016)

Fumetsu said:


> Ugh. Seriously? This is a scientific study not a social issue.
> 
> As for me, female 5'4.


Then the question should have been phrased differently. Gender is a sociological construct.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Female, 5' 5.75"

Oh how I wished I could reach 5'7" or 5'8". *sniff sniff* I'll just have to make do with almost 5'6'' :<


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Male 

6'0


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Female 5'7".


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

Male 6'1


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

Female 5'8


----------



## keinalu (Apr 4, 2015)

161 cm (5'3) & male. I am a shortie, I am aware.

As for sex & gender, if you agree with the notion that gender is a sociological thing, then you agree that it is. In this case, if somebody asks me for my gender and I feel comfortable identifying with none, I say that I'm agender or whatever I label it as and that's a valid answer but not exactly good for this research. 
If you ask for sex though, I either write male, female or intersex and the OP gets relevant data. 
Not meant to condemn the OP (she can formulate it better in next research question and either way, it isn't so grave), just my two cents in regards to tiger posts here.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Female, 5'2".


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Female, 5'4"


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Male, 6'OOOO


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Male - 5'9"


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

5 ft 7.5
Female


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

female 5'4''


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

1,73m = 5ft 7inch, says google.

Female, ENTP


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

just saw this is an old thread lol


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

this is from 2 years ago, I'm guessing the project is finished lol


----------



## Dragoncress (Jul 11, 2016)

5'5 Female


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Why are there so many tall women here, dafuq, I want height too!

Female 5'3" (I wish I was 5'6")


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

charlie.elliot said:


> this is from 2 years ago, I'm guessing the project is finished lol


I was just about to comment the same thing... lol guess people just like sharing their height and gender

Or more likely that people were just too lazy to read the first page:tongue:


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Female 5'2" or 157 cm


----------



## Personality Profiles (Apr 2, 2017)

6'2" male


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Suggestion Box said:


> Which sexual organs were you born with?


At one point I thought gender and sex were the same thing too. I still do because I can. :kitteh:

Anyways, Male and 5 feet and 10 inches.


----------



## Caveisier (Dec 14, 2016)

169 cm(5.5 feet) Male.
My height triggers my OCD.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

male 5.11


----------



## lucythegirl (Apr 1, 2017)

5'4" Female (jeez, I'm short)


----------



## Alphya (Apr 4, 2017)

Female, 5ft 10in


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Female, 151 centimeters.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

1 meter and 70 centimeters 
or 5 feet and 6 59⁄64 inches

Female


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

6'3" male


----------



## Flamme (Apr 8, 2017)

To specify: Woman born with a vagina who feels like a woman, 5'9''.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

5"5 Female


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Peter said:


> You can just google these statistics. No need to go around asking for people's heighs and genders. Then based on those statistics you (she) can reach her own conclusions. (perhaps add a dimention of year they were born in and also location. That makes these statistics much more interesting. (for example, North and South Korea,.. the average height in south Korea is 20 cm taller than in North Korea..... Genetically they are the same so other reasons have caused this difference. (Dictatorship in North Korea and the resulting poverty which led to lack of higiene, nutrician and health care.)
> 
> But perhaps that goes way to far. But still, don't waste time on data gathering, spend as much time on analizing. Much more fun to do. (unless her teacher of course is one of those people that considers the experience of the project more important than the actual results and conclusions, in which case, you shouldn't be helping her.)



To add to this, don't waste time collecting data through text posts on a forum with page limits of what, 10? or less?


----------



## Nashvols (Jan 15, 2017)

I realize this is an old thread...but it's still fun to read through and see how short everyone is.

Male, 6'6"


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Male, 5'3"


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Male, 5'9''


----------

